# [Suche] TFT für Bildbearbeitung



## 2010 (28. April 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Monitor für Bildbearbeitung. 

Wären diese Notebook dafür geeignet? 

FUJITSU SL 3220W
PACKARD BELL Viseo 240 DX
PHILIPS 225P1ES

Oder könntest ihr gute empfehlen, so im Bereich bis 230 €?


----------



## fluessig (28. April 2010)

Was suchst du denn nun? 
Einen Monitor oder ein Notebook? 
Welche Art von Bildbearbeitung schwebt dir denn vor, welche Ansprüche hast du an das Display?
Muss es:
- vom Betrachtungswinkel unabhängig gute Farben darstellen?
- die Farben so darstellen wie sie später beim Druck sind?
- die Auflösung hoch genug sein um mit deinem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gut zu arbeiten (welches ist das denn)?
- ...

Für 230 Euro würde man schon einen netten Monitor bekommen (22") - aber da ist halt kein Notebook dran. Von den genannten oben scheint mir der Philips recht gut. Siehe: http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-TFT-Monitore-22-Zoll--index/index/id/591/


----------



## 2010 (28. April 2010)

Ich nutze Photoshop CS5. Auflösung wäre auf jeden Fall wichtig, mit einem jetzigen 17" mit 1280*1024 ist das arbeiten zwar gut möglich, ein bisschen mehr wäre definitiv angenehmer. Sonst muss das TFT halt Eigenschaften haben, um damit vernünftig arbeiten zu konnte, wie z.B. dass die Farbe auch so angezeigt werden wie sie tatsächlich sind. Hatte das was vom Kontrastwert gelesen, wenn der nicht ausreichend ist, werden die schwarzenbereiche nur in dunkelgrau angezeigt. Das sollte z.B. nicht sein. Naja, wenn ich was zu drucken habe, wäre es schon ganz schön, wenn das den Drucker so verlässt wie ich es am PC in Auftrag gegeben habe. Wobei drucken tue ich fast nie meine Bilder.

Und davon mal abgesehen und ganz nebenbei: Notebooks soll es ja gar nicht mit guten TFT geben - zumindest nicht für 230€ 

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade das die alle ein TN Panel haben, dass soll ja nicht so toll sein.


----------



## 2010 (4. Mai 2010)

Und niemand mehr...?


----------



## fluessig (5. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem TN Panel wirst du in deinem Preisrahmen akzeptieren müssen. Dass die Farben den gedruckten gleichen wirst du nicht so leicht erreichen - such mal danach hier im Forum oder bei google. 
Im 22" Bereich fangen Monitore mit S-PVA Panel bei etwa 500 Euro an und nach oben gehts schon Richtung mehrere Tausend Euro (da ist dann z.B. eine hardwareseitige Farbkalibrierung im Gerät enthalten).


----------

